# Is Beethoven making a wink and a nod the Eroica in his 9th Symphony?



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

Here's the alleged throwback in question, it takes place only from 7:58 to 8:03 and is very short.






For reference, here's the Eroica and Creatures of Prometheus.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I know what you're getting at, and well spotted! Not sure it's a deliberate reference, but Beethoven was a genius at using tiny fragments of material in unexpected ways, so who knows...?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

It's a coincidence, a sequencing of the same figure that occurred a few seconds earlier. If there were any point in making such an allusion, and if Beethoven had intended it as such, he wouldn't have done it in such a half-assed way.


----------

